# Looking for snow plow work in Michigan



## mark0270 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have two plow trucks & I need work. I am very reliable if you have to much or need help please let me know. thanks mark.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

This guy is about 30 mins from you, check out his post

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42531

If it works out i want my 10% commision for setting this up!

LOL


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

mark0270;355204 said:


> I have two plow trucks & I need work. I am very reliable if you have to much or need help please let me know. thanks mark.


Is Jason the guy with the other truck? I talked to a Jason from your area today and we got a deal set up and he said he had 2 trucks...


----------



## mark0270 (Jan 19, 2007)

No, I don`t know a jason but would really like some work if you have some. Please let me know . I`m in the Pinckney area (Livingston-Washtenaw county area)


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

mark0270;357947 said:


> No, I don`t know a jason but would really like some work if you have some. Please let me know . I`m in the Pinckney area (Livingston-Washtenaw county area)


Where exactly are you located at? How far are you willing to drive? Most of our work is in the Gen County area. This is primarily where we are looking for subs at. We can work something out though. I could use 2-3 more trucks.


----------



## mark0270 (Jan 19, 2007)

I`am located in Livingston county in Pinckney, & I`ll drive as far as i need to. It looks like your in the county just north of me. Let me know if you still need help. 
Thanks, Mark


----------

